# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  اشتیاهات زیست الگو نظام قدیم کلافم کرده !!!!

## pourya78

اشتیاهات زیست الگو نظام قدیم کلافم کرده !!!!چی کنم خیلی غلط داره امروز فصل 6 دوم زدم تا دلت بخواد غلط داشت .

----------


## faezeh_r

اره الگو دوم غلطاش خیلی زیاده ادمو از زدن تستاش زده میکنه
من وقتی میخوندمش منبع خوب دیگه ای نبود...شما از خیلی سبز یا ایکیو بجاش استفاده کنین

----------


## pourya78

> اره الگو دوم غلطاش خیلی زیاده ادمو از زدن تستاش زده میکنه
> من وقتی میخوندمش منبع خوب دیگه ای نبود...شما از خیلی سبز یا ایکیو بجاش استفاده کنین


خیلی سبز خیلییییی اسونه !!!

----------


## konkor-82

کجاهاش غلطه؟؟؟
من همینجوری میخونم :Yahoo (83): 
یه تاپیک بزنید اشتباهات کتوب اموزشی زیست تا هر کی یه اشتباهی دیده اعلام کنه

----------


## Saeed744

> اشتیاهات زیست الگو نظام قدیم کلافم کرده !!!!چی کنم خیلی غلط داره امروز فصل 6 دوم زدم تا دلت بخواد غلط داشت .


شوخی میکنی؟
چیاش غلطه من همش دارم از اون میخونم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pourya78

> شوخی میکنی؟
> چیاش غلطه من همش دارم از اون میخونم


نوشته اول دریچه بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد  و...

----------


## moeinn

> نوشته اول دریچه بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد  و...


ملاک کتاب درسیه هرچی اون گفت درسته حتی اگه غلط باشه

----------


## faezeh_r

> خیلی سبز خیلییییی اسونه !!!


شنیده بودم چاپ جدید دومش تستای خوبی داره

----------


## pourya78

> ملاک کتاب درسیه هرچی اون گفت درسته حتی اگه غلط باشه


بر طبق کتاب درسی اشتباه گفته و واقعا گیج میکنه ادمو

----------


## Saeed744

> نوشته اول دریچه بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد  و...


درسته دیگه!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pourya78

> درسته دیگه!!


من دیگه حرفی ندارم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_منبع رو عوض کن یا iq یا گاج 
خیلی سبز من دارم احساس میکنم تست هاش زیادی آسونه_

میتونی از خیلی سبز به عنوان درسنامه و از یه چیز دیگه به عنوان کتاب تست استفاده کنی

----------


## pourya78

> _منبع رو عوض کن یا iq یا گاج 
> خیلی سبز من دارم احساس میکنم تست هاش زیادی آسونه_


اره دومش خیلی بده 3 و پیشش خوبه

----------


## Saeed744

> من دیگه حرفی ندارم


حالا چیه واقعا؟
من یه ماه پیش خوندم انگار هیچی یادم نمیاد شماهم اینطورید؟

----------


## pourya78

> حالا چیه واقعا؟
> من یه ماه پیش خوندم انگار هیچی یادم نمیاد شماهم اینطورید؟


همزمانن با هم . من یادم نمیره به اون صورت ولی فراموشی رخ میده ...

----------


## Saeed744

> همزمانن با هم . من یادم نمیره به اون صورت ولی فراموشی رخ میده ...


خوب وقتی که بسته میشه صدا میده مگه اینطور نیست؟

----------


## Sara_Bano

*واقعا خیلی اشتباهات داره 
مثلا من ی تست تو پیش خواندم نوشته بود برگ دیونه مانند برگ متحرک فتوسنتز نمیکنند کلا ۶ بار هم تست و هم پاسخ نامشو خوندم تا امدم اینجا بخش سوالات زیست پرسیدم ک یکی گفت الگو بعضی جا ها اشتباه کرده مولف 
کلا بعضی جا ها خودم قاطی میکنم میزارم کنار تست زدن*

----------


## mohsen_hps

اره اشتباه زیاد داره ولی من ای کیو گم کردم زورم میاد بدم بخرم باز خخخخخ

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

واسه منم بود.برو تو سایت الگو اونجا میتونی پی دی اف اصلاحات رو دانلود کنی

----------


## pourya78

> واسه منم بود.برو تو سایت الگو اونجا میتونی پی دی اف اصلاحات رو دانلود کنی


پی دی اف چیزی رو ننوشته که خیلی کمه . غلطاش بیشترازاین حرفاس  ... سیستول و دیاستول قلبی گفته یعنی فقط سیستول بطن که تو کتاب همچین چیزی نیسسسسسست و....
شما هم الگو میزنی یا ایکیو ؟؟؟؟؟ 
هماهنگ با ازمون میری جلو وقت میکنی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> پی دی اف چیزی رو ننوشته که خیلی کمه . غلطاش بیشترازاین حرفاس  ... سیستول و دیاستول قلبی گفته یعنی فقط سیستول بطن که تو کتاب همچین چیزی نیسسسسسست و....
> شما هم الگو میزنی یا ایکیو ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> هماهنگ با ازمون میری جلو وقت میکنی ؟؟؟؟


درست گفته دیگه  :Yahoo (21): 
درسته مشکلاتی داره الگو اما اگه بلد باشی استفاده کنی میشه باهاش راه اومد
 شما هر تستی که اشتباه میزنی یا هر نکته ای که متوجه نمیشی فکر می کنی الگو اشتباه گفته ! به نظرم فقط باید منبع عوض کنی و راه دیگه ای نیست
iq هم بگیری بدتر میشه .فعلا با خیلی سبز پیش برو . اگه به اندازه ی کافی مسلط شدی iq بزن

----------


## pourya78

> درست گفته دیگه 
> درسته مشکلاتی داره الگو اما اگه بلد باشی استفاده کنی میشه باهاش راه اومد
>  شما هر تستی که اشتباه میزنی یا هر نکته ای که متوجه نمیشی فکر می کنی الگو اشتباه گفته ! به نظرم فقط باید منبع عوض کنی و راه دیگه ای نیست
> iq هم بگیری بدتر میشه .فعلا با خیلی سبز پیش برو . اگه به اندازه ی کافی مسلط شدی iq بزن


میگی درسته کجای کتاب گفته ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sonnet

> میگی درسته کجای کتاب گفته ؟؟؟؟؟؟


این یه حقیقت علمی و نکته آموزشیه که درسته که کتاب اشاره مستقیم بهش نکرده، اما توی فهمیدن بخش های دیگه کمک میکنه.

من کل زیست رو از روی الگو یاد گرفتم. اشتباهاتی در جواب تست ها داره اما نه اینقدر زیاد که کلافه کننده باشه.
خیلی از چیزهایی که فکر میکنید اشتباهه، درسته.

من پارسال توی کانال دکتر هاشمی هم عضو بودم و اونجا بچه ها سوالاشونو میپرسیدن، چیزایی که فکر میکردن غلطه. خود من هم دو، سه پرسیدم. و اقای هاشمی جواب منطقی و علمی و با تکیه بر کتاب میداد

----------


## pourya78

> این یه حقیقت علمی و نکته آموزشیه که درسته که کتاب اشاره مستقیم بهش نکرده، اما توی فهمیدن بخش های دیگه کمک میکنه.
> 
> من کل زیست رو از روی الگو یاد گرفتم. اشتباهاتی در جواب تست ها داره اما نه اینقدر زیاد که کلافه کننده باشه.
> خیلی از چیزهایی که فکر میکنید اشتباهه، درسته.
> 
> من پارسال توی کانال دکتر هاشمی هم عضو بودم و اونجا بچه ها سوالاشونو میپرسیدن، چیزایی که فکر میکردن غلطه. خود من هم دو، سه پرسیدم. و اقای هاشمی جواب منطقی و علمی و با تکیه بر کتاب میداد


اینی که من میگم واقعا غلطه گفته دیاستول قلبی فقط دیاستول بطن هست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> میگی درسته کجای کتاب گفته ؟؟؟؟؟؟


اگه قرار بود همه چی تو کتاب مستقیما باشه که همه حفظ میکردن 100 میزنن ! این قضیه هم خب یه داستان قراردادی و تجربیه !
بیخیال شو و منبع رو عوض کن . خیلی سبز بزن . پیشرفت کردی iq

----------


## pourya78

> اگه قرار بود همه چی تو کتاب مستقیما باشه که همه حفظ میکردن 100 میزنن ! این قضیه هم خب یه داستان قراردادی و تجربیه !
> بیخیال شو و منبع رو عوض کن . خیلی سبز بزن . پیشرفت کردی iq


نگفتی اون موردو . اگه میشه برم توضیح بده !!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonnet

> اینی که من میگم واقعا غلطه گفته دیاستول قلبی فقط دیاستول بطن هست !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بله، منم گفتم که درسته این. دیاستول به حالت خون گیری بطن میگن. و سیستول به حالت انقباض بطن. 
کتاب در صفحه 77 نوشته به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت استراحت را دیاستول میگویند.
شما بر اساس این، میگی سیستول و دیاستول مربوط به همه جای قلبه.

اما بعدا در صفحه 79 در بخش کار قلب، میبینیم که نوشته *در حالت دیاستول حدود 120 میلی لیتر خون وارد قلب میشود که تقریبا 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی وارد سرخرگ ها میشود*.
میدونید که خون فقط در حالت *انقباض بطن* وارد سرخرگ میشه.

با چیدن این موارد کنار هم، و دونستن اینکه به طور کلی این موضوع یه حقیقت علمیه، به این نتیجه میرسیم که الگو درست نوشته.


کلا ایراد کتاب درسی اینه که به هر چیزی یه اشاره کرده و درست توضیح نداده. ما باید کتابو کاملا بلد باشیم، ولی برای بلد شدنش، یه درسنامه خوب مثل الگو لازمه که این جزییات رو تشریح کنه.

----------


## pourya78

> بله، منم گفتم که درسته این. دیاستول به حالت خون گیری بطن میگن. و سیستول به حالت انقباض بطن. 
> کتاب در صفحه 77 نوشته به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت استراحت را دیاستول میگویند.
> شما بر اساس این، میگی سیستول و دیاستول مربوط به همه جای قلبه.
> 
> اما بعدا در صفحه 79 در بخش کار قلب، میبینیم که نوشته *در حالت دیاستول حدود 120 میلی لیتر خون وارد قلب میشود که تقریبا 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی وارد سرخرگ ها میشود*.
> میدونید که خون فقط در حالت *انقباض بطن* وارد سرخرگ میشه.
> 
> با چیدن این موارد کنار هم، و دونستن اینکه به طور کلی این موضوع یه حقیقت علمیه، به این نتیجه میرسیم که الگو درست نوشته.
> 
> ...


مگه هرچی الگو بگه درسته؟؟؟
کتاب گفته در پایان دیاستول نگفته در پایان دیاستول قلبی یعنی فقط دیاستول بطن رو جدا میگه کتاب درسی!!!!!

----------


## Sonnet

> مگه هرچی الگو بگه درسته؟؟؟
> کتاب گفته در پایان دیاستول نگفته در پایان دیاستول قلبی یعنی فقط دیاستول بطن رو جدا میگه کتاب درسی!!!!!


اینهمه مدرک از کتاب درسی آوردم که بگم مبنای حرف الگو، کتاب درسیه. باز میگید مگه هرچی الگو بگه درسته؟  :Yahoo (21): 
باشه خب شما فرض رو بر این بذار که الگو غلطه و منبع رو عوض کن. راه دیگه ای نیست که

----------


## pourya78

> اینهمه مدرک از کتاب درسی آوردم که بگم مبنای حرف الگو، کتاب درسیه. باز میگید مگه هرچی الگو بگه درسته؟ 
> باشه خب شما فرض رو بر این بذار که الگو غلطه و منبع رو عوض کن. راه دیگه ای نیست که


ادم به خاطر تعدادی اشتباه منبع عوض نمیکنه که !!!!!!!
یه اشتباه دیگه :گفته 0.7 ثانیه خون وارد دهلیز میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hameeed

> ادم به خاطر تعدادی اشتباه منبع عوض نمیکنه که !!!!!!!
> یه اشتباه دیگه :گفته 0.7 ثانیه خون وارد دهلیز میشه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


خب این که گفته به نظر شما چرا غلطه؟

----------


## aloneboy051

آیکیو که خیلی غلطهای احمقانه تر و خطرناکی داره . همین که میفهمی کجای کتابش غلط داره اتفاقا خیلی خوبه . اونارو نادیده بگیر و اینجوری قسمتای مهمی که غلط گفته رو میتونی درست تثبیت کنی !

----------


## kiyana boice

> بله، منم گفتم که درسته این. دیاستول به حالت خون گیری بطن میگن. و سیستول به حالت انقباض بطن. 
> کتاب در صفحه 77 نوشته به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت استراحت را دیاستول میگویند.
> شما بر اساس این، میگی سیستول و دیاستول مربوط به همه جای قلبه.
> 
> اما بعدا در صفحه 79 در بخش کار قلب، میبینیم که نوشته *در حالت دیاستول حدود 120 میلی لیتر خون وارد قلب میشود که تقریبا 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی وارد سرخرگ ها میشود*.
> میدونید که خون فقط در حالت *انقباض بطن* وارد سرخرگ میشه.
> 
> با چیدن این موارد کنار هم، و دونستن اینکه به طور کلی این موضوع یه حقیقت علمیه، به این نتیجه میرسیم که الگو درست نوشته.
> 
> ...


سیستول و دیاستول فقط برای بطن نیست.دهلیز هم هست

----------


## pourya78

> اینم درسته ! 0.4 ثانیه استراحت عمومی و 0.3 ثانیه انقباض بطنه که تو هر دو مرحله خون به دهلیز وارد میشه
> فقط تو 0.1 ثانیه انقباض دهلیزه که فشار زیادی ایجاد میکنه و نمیذاره خون سیاهرگا وارد شه !
> نمیخواد منبع عوض کنی . کلا رشتتو عوض کن


خون در هر صورت وارد دهلیز ها میشه اگه نمیدونی بدون !!!!!!!!!!
اتفاقا از زیست خوشم میاد همین که اشتباه پیدا کنم کنجکاوم کرده و خیلی خوبه !!!!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خون در هر صورت وارد دهلیز ها میشه اگه نمیدونی بدون !!!!!!!!!!
> اتفاقا از زیست خوشم میاد همین که اشتباه پیدا کنم کنجکاوم کرده و خیلی خوبه !!!!


باشه هرجور تو دوست داری اصلا ! 
به نظرت داری اشتباه پیدا میکنی الآن ؟ :Yahoo (4):   زیست بالای 40 زدی خبرم کن

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> نوشته اول دریچه بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد  و...


نه پس اول صدا میاد بعد دریچه بسته میشه  :Yahoo (4):  این که دیگه متن کتابه ! با بسته شدن دریچه های میترال و سه لختی صدای اول و با بسته شدن دریچه ها ی سینی شکل صدای دوم 
دیدی ؟ 3تا جمله ی الگو رو به عنوان جمله ی غلط معرفی کردی ! در حالی که هر 3 درستن  :Yahoo (4): 
قصدم فقط راهنمایی بود ولی اعتماد به نفست باعث میشه لحن تند شه
موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_duty

خدایی داداش اینو قبول کن دیگ دیاستول قلبی 0/5 ثانیه هست و شامل استراحت عمومی و سیستول بطنی هست.و سیستول بطنی همون سیستول قلبیه که 0/3 ثانیه طول میکشه.طبق متن کتابم درسته.من الگو نمیخونم بخدا ولی تو جزوه آقای فداکارم دیدم.چند ساله هم همینو میدونم. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hamed_duty

ببخشید دیاستول قلبی شامل سیستول دهلیزی است.اشتباه نوشتم سیستول بطنی

----------


## mrsasy

دوست عزیز
صدای قلب نتیجه بسته شدن دریچه هست ، اگه دریچه بسته نشه که صدایی ایجاد نمیشه و در واقع  اصلا صداهای اصلی قلب ، صدای بسته شدن دریچه هاس!
پس صدا پس از بسته شدن میاد


اما درباره ورود خون به دهلیز اگه اینو گفته که فقط 0/7 هست ، غلطه و حق باشماست!!
نمونش توی تستای کانون دقیق هست که میگه خون همواره به دهلیز وارد میشه چون مانعی براش نیست و در حد کتاب درسی این درسته!!!!

اما درباره کتابای خیلی سز کامل برعکس گفتی....
زیست دومش (چاپ 95 به بعد ) یکی از بهترین کتابای بازار هست ولی سوم و پیشش بدرد نمیخورن چون بازنویسی نشدن!
یه بار دیگه نگاشون کنی قبول میکنی....

----------


## mrsasy

> بله، منم گفتم که درسته این. دیاستول به حالت خون گیری بطن میگن. و سیستول به حالت انقباض بطن. 
> کتاب در صفحه 77 نوشته به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت استراحت را دیاستول میگویند.
> شما بر اساس این، میگی سیستول و دیاستول مربوط به همه جای قلبه.
> 
> اما بعدا در صفحه 79 در بخش کار قلب، میبینیم که نوشته *در حالت دیاستول حدود 120 میلی لیتر خون وارد قلب میشود که تقریبا 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی وارد سرخرگ ها میشود*.
> میدونید که خون فقط در حالت *انقباض بطن* وارد سرخرگ میشه.
> 
> با چیدن این موارد کنار هم، و دونستن اینکه به طور کلی این موضوع یه حقیقت علمیه، به این نتیجه میرسیم که الگو درست نوشته.
> 
> ...









سیستول و دیاستول مال دهلیز و بطن هست ، نه فقط بطن!!!
درضمن گفته در پایان دیاستول 120 میلی در بطن جمع میشود  نه قلب...
متن کتاب رو درست نخوندین

----------


## hamed_duty

> سیستول و دیاستول مال دهلیز و بطن هست ، نه فقط بطن!!!
> درضمن گفته در پایان دیاستول 120 میلی در بطن جمع میشود  نه قلب...
> متن کتاب رو درست نخوندین


سلام .ببینید ما ابتدای شروع انقباض بطن ها در هر بطن 120 سی سی خون داریم.پس این 120 سی سی طی استراحت عمومی وانقباض دهلیزا وارد بطن شدن.کتاب گفته بعد پایان دیاستول 120 سی سی در هر بطن هست.پس دیاستول قلبی شامل سیستول دهلیز و استراحت عمومی است.

----------


## Amirkhan21

> سلام .ببینید ما ابتدای شروع انقباض بطن ها در هر بطن 120 سی سی خون داریم.پس این 120 سی سی طی استراحت عمومی وانقباض دهلیزا وارد بطن شدن.کتاب گفته بعد پایان دیاستول 120 سی سی در هر بطن هست.پس دیاستول قلبی شامل سیستول دهلیز و استراحت عمومی است.


به نظرم شما درست میگی ....همینطوریه من متن کتابای خارجی در مورد الکترو کاردیوگرام و فیلماشو دیدم همین که میگین درسته

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

عه نشرالگو هم پراز غلطه پس ... اینجا تاپیکی دیدم که آیکیوگاج هم غلط هایی داره ... فکر کنم تنها کتاب بی غلط یا حداقل کم غلطی ک وجود داره ، جامع گاج باشه (با اینکه دیگه بهش کم لطفی میشه)

----------


## Sonnet

> سیستول و دیاستول مال دهلیز و بطن هست ، نه فقط بطن!!!
> درضمن گفته در پایان دیاستول 120 میلی در بطن جمع میشود  نه قلب...
> متن کتاب رو درست نخوندین


خب اینکه بیشتر ثابتش کرد دوست من. اگه طبق اشتباه لغوی من نوشته بود «قلب» ، شاید کمی جای شک میذاشت ولی چون نوشته «بطن» دیگه مشخصه که چیزی که نوشتم درسته.

اینکه سیستول قلبی= سیستول بطن، یه موضوع قطعیه. حتی اگه توی نت هم سرچ کنین بهش میرسین.
به هرحال من که روی این موضوع شک ندارم، ولی برای اینکه خیال همه راحت شه، پیشنهاد میکنم استارتر این سه تا سوالو توی تاپیک سوالانت زیست بپرسه که مشخص شه جواب قطعی

موفق باشید دوستان :Y (471):

----------


## mrsasy

> سلام .ببینید ما ابتدای شروع انقباض بطن ها در هر بطن 120 سی سی خون داریم.پس این 120 سی سی طی استراحت عمومی وانقباض دهلیزا وارد بطن شدن.کتاب گفته بعد پایان دیاستول 120 سی سی در هر بطن هست.پس دیاستول قلبی شامل سیستول دهلیز و استراحت عمومی است.



سلام
دوست خوب اینی که گفتین چه ربطی به هم دارن؟
خب در طی استراحت عمومی دیاستول بطنی اتفاق میفته دیگه

فکر کردین استراحت عمومی چه اتفاقی توی قلب میفته؟ قلب از هر حرکتی وایمیسته؟؟؟؟


هر دوره قلبی از انقباض دهلیزی (سیستول دهلیزی) شروع میشه بعد انقباض بطنی(سیستول بطنی) و بعدش استراحت عمومی(*دیاستول بطنی + دیاستول دهلیزی* )

نکته ش اینه که دیاستول دهلیزی زودتر شروع شده(همزمان با سیستول بطنی)


درضمن میبینید که کتاب گفته سیستول و دیاستول درباره دهلیز و بطن جفتش هست

و توی این جمله *فقط داره درباره ی بطن حرف میزنه* و میگه در پایان دیاستول ( *نگفته دیاستول قلبی* ) در بطن 120 خون جمع شده......!!!


ببینید ما هیچ جای کتاب سیستول و دیاستول قلبی نداریم و مراجعه به رفرنس ها هم غلطه....چون خارج از کتابن!!!

در حد کتاب باید بخونید و حد کتاب اینه که ما دونوع دیاستول داریم ، دیاستول *بطنی* و دیاستول *دهلیزی * ،  نمیخواد بفهمید دیاستول قلبی چی هست چون در کتاب تعریف نشده و نیاز نیست

----------


## mrsasy

> خب اینکه بیشتر ثابتش کرد دوست من. اگه طبق اشتباه لغوی من نوشته بود «قلب» ، شاید کمی جای شک میذاشت ولی چون نوشته «بطن» دیگه مشخصه که چیزی که نوشتم درسته.
> 
> اینکه سیستول قلبی= سیستول بطن، یه موضوع قطعیه. حتی اگه توی نت هم سرچ کنین بهش میرسین.
> به هرحال من که روی این موضوع شک ندارم، ولی برای اینکه خیال همه راحت شه، پیشنهاد میکنم استارتر این سه تا سوالو توی تاپیک سوالانت زیست بپرسه که مشخص شه جواب قطعی
> 
> موفق باشید دوستان




ببینید کجای کتاب از* سیستول قلبی* اسم برده شده؟؟

لطفا فقط یک مورد بگید که کتاب گفته سیستول یا دیاستول قلبی...

ما فقط سیستول بطنی و سیستول دهلیزی و دیاستول دهلیزی و دیاستول بطنی داریم

نیازی به سرچ در نت نیست هرچیزی که لازمه در متن هست ولی شما بیش از حد به خودتون مطمعنید متاسفانه و متن کتاب رو هم قبول نمیکنید

چیزی که در متن کتاب نیست یا با اطلاعات کتاب قابل برداشت نیست ، جزو کنکور هم نیست!!!!!!

به هر حال من کانون شرکت میکنم (که استاندارد ترین سوالات زیست رو داره ) و iq گاج زدم و خیلی سبز هم کامل زدم ،  درصدی که دارم هم حدود80 هست و اینی که گفتم رو در نظر گرفتم و تا الان هیچ تناقضی نبوده و جوابم درست در اومده

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دوست عزیز
> صدای قلب نتیجه بسته شدن دریچه هست ، اگه دریچه بسته نشه که صدایی ایجاد نمیشه و در واقع  اصلا صداهای اصلی قلب ، صدای بسته شدن دریچه هاس!
> پس صدا پس از بسته شدن میاد
> 
> 
> اما درباره ورود خون به دهلیز اگه اینو گفته که فقط 0/7 هست ، غلطه و حق باشماست!!
> نمونش توی تستای کانون دقیق هست که میگه خون همواره به دهلیز وارد میشه چون مانعی براش نیست و در حد کتاب درسی این درسته!!!!
> 
> اما درباره کتابای خیلی سز کامل برعکس گفتی....
> ...


مهم نظر طراح و تستای کنکور و کتاب درسی هستن . کتاب درسی که اشاره ی مستقیم نکرده ! اما طبق تستای کنکور تو 0.1 ثانیه انقباض دهلیز خونی وارد دهلیز نمیشه . نمونش 89 داخل !
حالا قلمچی چی میگه گاج چی میگه  مهم نیست !

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> ببینید کجای کتاب از* سیستول قلبی* اسم برده شده؟؟
> 
> لطفا فقط یک مورد بگید که کتاب گفته سیستول یا دیاستول قلبی...
> 
> ما فقط سیستول بطنی و سیستول دهلیزی و دیاستول دهلیزی و دیاستول بطنی داریم
> 
> نیازی به سرچ در نت نیست هرچیزی که لازمه در متن هست ولی شما بیش از حد به خودتون مطمعنید متاسفانه و متن کتاب رو هم قبول نمیکنید
> 
> چیزی که در متن کتاب نیست یا با اطلاعات کتاب قابل برداشت نیست ، جزو کنکور هم نیست!!!!!!
> ...


صفحه ی 77 : به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه ی قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت آرامش را دیاستول می گویند ! اینم اشاره به سیستول قلبی ! هرچند نگفته سیستول و دیاستول بطنی یعنی سیستول و دیاستول قلب ! ولی دونستنش اشکالی نداره
و اینکه سیستول و دیاستول دهلیز هم داریم و کسی باهاش مشکلی نداره !

----------


## pourya78

> باشه هرجور تو دوست داری اصلا ! 
> به نظرت داری اشتباه پیدا میکنی الآن ؟  زیست بالای 40 زدی خبرم کن


تو ازمونا 60 یا 70 میزنم محض اطلاع ...
خداییش تو در رو میبندی اول در بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد یا همزمان ؟؟؟؟فکرکن !!!!!!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> تو ازمونا 60 یا 70 میزنم محض اطلاع ...
> خداییش تو در رو میبندی اول در بسته میشه بعد صدا میاد یا همزمان ؟؟؟؟فکرکن !!!!!!


جواب دادم اول ولی گفتم ولش.هرچی بگم حرف خودتو میزنی
برفرض راست گفتنت منتظرم ببینم کنکور بالای 40 میزنی یا نه
موفق باشی

----------


## mrsasy

> صفحه ی 77 : به انقباض درآمدن ماهیچه ی قلب را سیستول و بازگشت آن به حالت آرامش را دیاستول می گویند ! اینم اشاره به سیستول قلبی ! هرچند نگفته سیستول و دیاستول بطنی یعنی سیستول و دیاستول قلب ! ولی دونستنش اشکالی نداره
> و اینکه سیستول و دیاستول دهلیز هم داریم و کسی باهاش مشکلی نداره !



خب گفته "ماهیچه قلب "      ماهیچه قلب فقط در بطن هست ؟؟؟؟

این کجاش اشاره به *سیستول قلبی* بود؟
باید دقیق ذکر بشه نه اینکه طبق نظر شخصی تفسیر کنید

درضمن فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول هست.... و اینکه در قلب اتفاق میفتن همین!


انقباض ماهیچه های قلب میشه سیستول و انبساطش میشه دیاستول....

عرض کردم در کتاب *سیستول قلبی* گفته نشده و شما حتی یک مورد از استفاده این لغت رو پیدا نمیکنید پس اساسا نیازی هم به دونستنش هم ندارید  !!!!

----------


## pourya78

> خب گفته "ماهیچه قلب "      ماهیچه قلب فقط در بطن هست ؟؟؟؟
> 
> این کجاش اشاره به *سیستول قلبی* بود؟
> باید دقیق ذکر بشه نه اینکه طبق نظر شخصی تفسیر کنید
> 
> درضمن فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول هست.... و اینکه در قلب اتفاق میفتن همین!
> 
> 
> انقباض ماهیچه های قلب میشه سیستول و انبساطش میشه دیاستول....
> ...


شما الگو زدی ؟؟؟؟ غلطاش زیاده >؟ ازمونا رو چند میزنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## mrsasy

> مهم نظر طراح و تستای کنکور و کتاب درسی هستن . کتاب درسی که اشاره ی مستقیم نکرده ! اما طبق تستای کنکور تو 0.1 ثانیه انقباض دهلیز خونی وارد دهلیز نمیشه . نمونش 89 داخل !
> حالا قلمچی چی میگه گاج چی میگه  مهم نیست !





دوست عزیز دقیقا منم میگم نظر کتاب مهمه و کتاب میگه مانعی برای ورود خون به دهلیز وجود نداره پس خون همواره واردش میشه!!!

اینکه الگو  یا گاج یا کانون چی میگه مهم نیست  ولی من میگم کانون هم حرف کتاب و کنکور رو تایید میکنه!!!


و اینکه لطفا عکس سوال کنکوری که گفتین رو بفرستین یا بگید سوال چندم بوده

اصلا همچین تستی نداشت
من از 88 تا 97 زدم ، نیست

----------


## Sonnet

> خب گفته "ماهیچه قلب "      ماهیچه قلب فقط در بطن هست ؟؟؟؟
> 
> این کجاش اشاره به *سیستول قلبی* بود؟
> باید دقیق ذکر بشه نه اینکه طبق نظر شخصی تفسیر کنید
> 
> درضمن فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول هست.... و اینکه در قلب اتفاق میفتن همین!
> 
> 
> انقباض ماهیچه های قلب میشه سیستول و انبساطش میشه دیاستول....
> ...


کتاب گفته_ در سیستول، خون وارد سرخرگ میشه._
خب من از شما میپرسم، در کدام یک از گزینه های زیر، خون وارد سرخرگ ها میشود؟
الف) سیستول دهلیز ها و بطن ها
ب) سیستول بطن ها

امیدوارم در این حد موافق باشید که گزینه «ب» درسته و بتونید انطباقش بدید با قضیه سیستول...

بچه ها این سوال اصلا چالشی نیست.  از یه معلم زیست یا کسی که به زیستش اطمینان دارید بپرسید تموم شه بره

----------


## mrsasy

> شما الگو زدی ؟؟؟؟ غلطاش زیاده >؟ ازمونا رو چند میزنی؟؟؟؟




ببین دوست خوب
من الگو فقط موج آزمونش رو زدم ولی کتابای دیگش رو ندارم

موج آزمونش خیلی خوب بود و هرچند غلط هم داشت ولی زیاد نبود واذیت نکرد و البته خیلی واسه جمع بندی عالی بود
من کنکور 97 درصد زیستم 74 شده


ازمون کانون از 2آذر شرکت میکنم ولی الان سوالاش رو توی خونه میگیرم و میزنم که اونم همون حدود 80 میشه

----------


## pourya78

> ببین دوست خوب
> من الگو فقط موج آزمونش رو زدم ولی کتابای دیگش رو ندارم
> 
> موج آزمونش خیلی خوب بود و هرچند غلط هم داشت ولی زیاد نبود واذیت نکرد و البته خیلی واسه جمع بندی عالی بود
> من کنکور 97 درصد زیستم 74 شده
> 
> 
> ازمون کانون از 2آذر شرکت میکنم ولی الان سوالاش رو توی خونه میگیرم و میزنم که اونم همون حدود 80 میشه


منبعت چیه داداش ؟؟؟؟من الگو دارم از کتابش خوشم نمیاد زیاد چی کنم !!!!!!!!!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دوست عزیز دقیقا منم میگم نظر کتاب مهمه و کتاب میگه مانعی برای ورود خون به دهلیز وجود نداره پس خون همواره واردش میشه!!!
> 
> اینکه الگو  یا گاج یا کانون چی میگه مهم نیست  ولی من میگم کانون هم حرف کتاب و کنکور رو تایید میکنه!!!
> 
> 
> و اینکه لطفا عکس سوال کنکوری که گفتین رو بفرستین یا بگید سوال چندم بوده
> 
> اصلا همچین تستی نداشت
> من از 88 تا 97 زدم ، نیست


خوبه بهت آدرس دادم ! سراسری داخل 89 گزینه ی 3 ! 




> خب گفته "ماهیچه قلب "      ماهیچه قلب فقط در بطن هست ؟؟؟؟
> 
> این کجاش اشاره به *سیستول قلبی* بود؟
> باید دقیق ذکر بشه نه اینکه طبق نظر شخصی تفسیر کنید
> 
> درضمن فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول هست.... و اینکه در قلب اتفاق میفتن همین!
> 
> 
> انقباض ماهیچه های قلب میشه سیستول و انبساطش میشه دیاستول....
> ...


سیستول قلب چه فرقی با انقباض قلب عزیز ؟ چرا سفسطه میکنی؟
یه قسمت دیگه ی کتاب : 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی از هر بطن خارج میشود ! دیگه از این روشن تر ؟! گفته در سیستول خارج میشود ! ( یعنی سیستول قلبی = انقباض بطن ) تازه قبلشم گفته در پایان دیاستول 70 میلی لیتر در هر بطن جمع میشود !

----------


## mrsasy

> کتاب گفته_ در سیستول، خون وارد سرخرگ میشه._
> خب من از شما میپرسم، در کدام یک از گزینه های زیر، خون وارد سرخرگ ها میشود؟
> الف) سیستول دهلیز ها و بطن ها
> ب) سیستول بطن ها
> 
> امیدوارم در این حد موافق باشید که گزینه «ب» درسته و بتونید انطباقش بدید با قضیه سیستول...
> 
> بچه ها این سوال اصلا چالشی نیست.  از یه معلم زیست یا کسی که به زیستش اطمینان دارید بپرسید تموم شه بره



خب اینکه گزینه 2 درسته ولی چه ربطی به حرف شما داره؟

شما میگی سیستول قلبی ینی سیستول بطن..... منم عرض کردم در اینجا سیستول بطنی منظور کتاب هست و اصلا از خط سوم این پاراگراف درباره بطنه   مگه نیست؟؟؟؟

من واقعا اصراری ندارم  و شما هرجور متوجه شدید برداشت کنید
من به نظرم اومد باید اشتباهتون رو تذکر بدم
دیگه تصمیم با خودتون
موفق باشید

----------


## mrsasy

> خوبه بهت آدرس دادم ! سراسری داخل 89 گزینه ی 3 ! 
> 
> سیستول قلب چه فرقی با انقباض قلب عزیز ؟ چرا سفسطه میکنی؟
> یه قسمت دیگه ی کتاب : 70 میلی لیتر آن در سیستول بعدی از هر بطن خارج میشود ! دیگه از این روشن تر ؟! گفته در سیستول خارج میشود ! ( یعنی سیستول قلبی = انقباض بطن ) تازه قبلشم گفته در پایان دیاستول 70 میلی لیتر در هر بطن جمع میشود !



برادر من سفسته نیست خب باید دقیق باشه
سیستول قلب اصلا ینی چی؟ تعریفش کجای کتابه؟ 
*سیستول قلبی* نه سیستول...

ما فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول رو داریم
و لفظ سیستول بطنی و سیستول دهلیزی هم داریم... همین!!!


درضمن گفتم که در سوالات 89 اصلا همچین تستی نیست
نگاه کردم
لطفا از منبعتون که این تست توشه یه عکس بفرستید کاری نداره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> برادر من سفسته نیست خب باید دقیق باشه
> سیستول قلب اصلا ینی چی؟ تعریفش کجای کتابه؟ 
> *سیستول قلبی* نه سیستول...
> 
> ما فقط تعریف سیستول و دیاستول رو داریم
> و لفظ سیستول بطنی و سیستول دهلیزی هم داریم... همین!!!
> 
> 
> درضمن گفتم که در سوالات 89 اصلا همچین تستی نیست
> ...

----------


## mrsasy

> منبعت چیه داداش ؟؟؟؟من الگو دارم از کتابش خوشم نمیاد زیاد چی کنم !!!!!!!!!



واسه دوم خیلی سبز چاپ95
پیش آبی کانون
سوم خیلی سبز (البته تستاش بدرد نمیخورن و آسونن فقط درسنامه هاش میخونم)

بعدش آیکیو گاج و نهایتا آزمونای سالهای قبل کانون

واسه جمع بندی کنکور هم که گفتم موج آزمون زدم


اینا واسه من جواب دادن و تغییرشون نمیدم
شمام امتحان کن به نظرم خوبن

----------


## mrsasy

> فایل پیوست 83230فایل پیوست 83230



خب؟؟
جوابش میشه چی؟ و چرا؟
خودتون بفرمایید

----------


## pourya78

> واسه دوم خیلی سبز چاپ95
> پیش آبی کانون
> سوم خیلی سبز (البته تستاش بدرد نمیخورن و آسونن فقط درسنامه هاش میخونم)
> 
> بعدش آیکیو گاج و نهایتا آزمونای سالهای قبل کانون
> 
> واسه جمع بندی کنکور هم که گفتم موج آزمون زدم
> 
> 
> ...


هر فصل همه تستهای منبع اولت و ایکیو برای اون فصل رو میرسی بزنی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خب؟؟
> جوابش میشه چی؟ و چرا؟
> خودتون بفرمایید


عجب !
جوابش که واضحه ! میشه 1 ! تو qr دهلیز درحال انقباضه و دریچه ی سینی بسته
گزینه ی 3 در مورد پر شدن دهلیز از خون حرف میزنه که این گزینه طبق گفته ی شما باید درست میبود ! در حالی که غلطه !

----------


## mrsasy

> هر فصل همه تستهای منبع اولت و ایکیو برای اون فصل رو میرسی بزنی ؟؟؟؟؟




نه 
اول منبع اولیه مهمه چون تستاشون هم خیلی زیادن...
الویت بعدیم تستهای کانون هستن

ایکیو رو وقت داشته باشم میزنم

یه آزمون کانون سال قبل میزنم اگه درصدم زیر 70 شد آیکیو رو هم میزنم

معمولا لازم نمیشه به جز سال سوم ... که تستاش بدرد نمیخورن!

----------


## pourya78

> نه 
> اول منبع اولیه مهمه چون تستاشون هم خیلی زیادن...
> الویت بعدیم تستهای کانون هستن
> 
> ایکیو رو وقت داشته باشم میزنم
> 
> یه آزمون کانون سال قبل میزنم اگه درصدم زیر 70 شد آیکیو رو هم میزنم
> 
> معمولا لازم نمیشه به جز سال سوم ... که تستاش بدرد نمیخورن!


عذر میخوام سوال میپرسم زیاد . دوم خ سبز تستاش خوبه زیادی اسون نیست ؟؟؟؟؟
پیش آبی چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الگو خوشت نمیاد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mrsasy

> عجب !
> جوابش که واضحه ! میشه 1 ! تو qr دهلیز درحال انقباضه و دریچه ی سینی بسته
> گزینه ی 3 در مورد پر شدن دهلیز از خون حرف میزنه که این گزینه طبق گفته ی شما باید درست میبود ! در حالی که غلطه !



اها
پس این نکته شماس  :Yahoo (1): 

اولا جوابش 1 نیست و 4 هست!!!


برادر عزیز به تفاوت لفظ پر شدن و جمع شدن دقت نکردین...

میگه جمع میشود که غلطه  ، چون دریچه های قلبی بازن پس جمع نمیشود ولی در حال پرشدن هست!!!!

----------


## mrsasy

> عذر میخوام سوال میپرسم زیاد . دوم خ سبز تستاش خوبه زیادی اسون نیست ؟؟؟؟؟
> پیش آبی چرا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الگو خوشت نمیاد ؟؟؟؟



خواهش میکنم
ببین دوست عزیزم
من اینارو استفاده کردم و نتیجه م خوبه ولی نمیتونم واسه همه تجویزش کنم میدونید که  :Yahoo (1): 
هرکسی روحیه خودشو داره

اما الگو چون زیادی توش به متن وفادار نیست برعکس خیلی سبز و ایکیو کاملا متن رو برات یادآوری میکنن   ، به نظرم بهترن!!!
نه که بی اشتباه باشن (مخصوصا خیلی سبز) ولی به الگو ترجیح دادم

گفتم که ،  من میزنم و درصدم خوبه
شما هم یه آزمون باهاشون کار کنید ضرر نداره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> اها
> پس این نکته شماس 
> 
> اولا جوابش 1 نیست و 4 هست!!!
> 
> 
> برادر عزیز به تفاوت لفظ پر شدن و جمع شدن دقت نکردین...
> 
> میگه جمع میشود که غلطه  ، چون دریچه های قلبی بازن پس جمع نمیشود ولی در حال پرشدن هست!!!!


دیگه تست به این سادگی رو جلوت گذاشتم جوابشم گفتم توضیحم دادم باز اشتباه گفتی :Yahoo (4): 
گزینه ی 4 ؟: )) یعنی وقتی دهلیز داره منقبض میشه دریچه ی میترال و سه لختی بسته هستن ؟
تفاوت میان پر شدن و جمع شدن ؟ :Yahoo (4): 
آب قطعه روز خوش

----------


## mrsasy

> دیگه تست به این سادگی رو جلوت گذاشتم جوابشم گفتم توضیحم دادم باز اشتباه گفتی
> گزینه ی 4 ؟: )) یعنی وقتی دهلیز داره منقبض میشه دریچه ی میترال و سه لختی بسته هستن ؟
> تفاوت میان پر شدن و جمع شدن ؟
> آب قطعه روز خوش




دریچه میترال کجاست؟ بین قلب و سرخرگ؟؟  :Yahoo (1): 

عزیزم میترال دریچه دهلیزی-بطنی هست ینی مانع بین دهلیز و بطن

دریچه سینی مربوط به رگها هستن

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دریچه میترال کجاست؟ بین قلب و سرخرگ؟؟ 
> 
> عزیزم میترال دریچه دهلیزی-بطنی هست ینی مانع بین دهلیز و بطن
> 
> دریچه سینی مربوط به رگها هستن


چقدر بدم میاد از آدمایی که اینقدر اعتماد به نفس دارن و پافشاری میکنن رو اشتباهاتشون !
برو یه بار دیگه بخون الکتروکاردیوگرام رو بیخیال

----------


## mrsasy

> چقدر بدم میاد از آدمایی که اینقدر اعتماد به نفس دارن و پافشاری میکنن رو اشتباهاتشون ! وقتی دهلیز داره منقبض میشه دریچه ی سینی بازه ؟!!
> برو یه بار دیگه بخون الکتروکاردیوگرام رو بیخیال



شما بگو دریچه سینی کجاست؟؟؟؟

یه بار دیگه قلب رو بخونید تا متوجه بشید *دریچه های سینی* مربوط به *رگها* میشن و *هنگام انقباض دهلیز بسته هستن*

----------


## hamed_duty

> اها
> پس این نکته شماس 
> 
> 
> برادر عزیز به تفاوت لفظ پر شدن و جمع شدن دقت نکردین...
> 
> میگه جمع میشود که غلطه  ، چون دریچه های قلبی بازن پس جمع نمیشود ولی در حال پرشدن هست!!!!


اولا جوابش 1 نیست و 4 هست!!!

بله.جوابش باید 4 باشه.کی گفته 1 میشه؟
1که غلطه.در فاصله کیو تا آر که دریچه های دهلیزی و بطنی باز هستند.

----------


## Hameeed

داداش جواب ۴ هست

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> شما بگو دریچه سینی کجاست؟؟؟؟
> 
> یه بار دیگه قلب رو بخونید تا متوجه بشید *دریچه های سینی* مربوط به *رگها* میشن و *هنگام انقباض دهلیز بسته هستن*


اینو ولش ! عکس رو اشتباه آپلود کردم! مثل اینکه iq گزینه های 1 و 4 رو جابه جا کرده ! منم از رو صورت سوال منبع خودم داشتم جواب میدادم
جوابی که دادم رو هم بخونی درست جواب دادم ! فقط عکس اشتباه آپلود شد !
بحث سر گزینه ی 3 بود که هنوز منطقی جواب ندادی

----------


## hamed_duty

بابا در فاصله کیو تا آر که خون از قلب که خارج نمیشه.و انقباض دهلیزی داریم.پس مانعی برای ورود خون به سرخرگ ششی وجود داره.100درصد گزینه 4 هست.

----------


## hamed_duty

> اینو ولش ! عکس رو اشتباه آپلود کردم! مثل اینکه iq گزینه های 1 و 4 رو جابه جا کرده ! منم از رو صورت سوال منبع خودم داشتم جواب میدادم
> جوابی که دادم رو هم بخونی درست جواب دادم ! فقط عکس اشتباه آپلود شد !
> بحث سر گزینه ی 3 بود که هنوز منطقی جواب ندادی
> فایل پیوست 83231


سلام.گزینه 3 فک کنم غلط باشه.چون خون از دهلیز خارج میشه.و اصلا در این مرحله تجمع خون در دهلیز نداریم.هر چی میاد از سیاهرگ مستقیم میره داخل بطن. و اون خون هایی که در دیواره دهلیز هم هستند با انقباض دهلیزی میرن به بطن

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> سلام.گزینه 3 فک کنم غلط باشه.چون خون از دهلیز خارج میشه.و اصلا در این مرحله تجمع خون در دهلیز نداریم.هر چی میاد از سیاهرگ مستقیم میره داخل بطن. و اون خون هایی که در دیواره دهلیز هم هستند با انقباض دهلیزی میرن به بطن


نه بحث سر اینه که تو انقباض دهلیز خونی تو دهلیز وارد میشه یا نه ! الگو و iq و اقای محمد پازوکی میگن وارد نمیشه ! خیلی سبز میگه وارد میشه 
منم با توجه به اینکه فشار دهلیز موقع انقباض زیاده و حجمش کم و ورودیش هم تنگ میشه فکر نمیکنم خونی وارد شه ! شایدم بالاخره خیلی کم وارد شه ولی دیگه لفظ پر شدن رو به کار ببریم خیلی مسخرس !

----------


## hamed_duty

> نه بحث سر اینه که تو انقباض دهلیز خونی تو دهلیز وارد میشه یا نه ! الگو و iq و اقای محمد پازوکی میگن وارد نمیشه ! خیلی سبز میگه وارد میشه 
> منم با توجه به اینکه فشار دهلیز موقع انقباض زیاده و حجمش کم و ورودیش هم تنگ میشه فکر نمیکنم خونی وارد شه ! شایدم بالاخره خیلی کم وارد شه ولی دیگه لفظ پر شدن رو به کار ببریم خیلی مسخرس !


سلام داداش.اگه منظورت وارد شدن به حفره دهلیزه که وارد میشه فک کنم.چون میگن سیاهرگ های ورودی به دهلیز دریچه ندارند و در همه زمان ها به حفره دهلیز خون وارد میشه.البته من تو آی کیو دیدم فک کنم نوشته وارد میشه.حالا منظورت اگه همین بود بنظر من که وارد شدن رو درست بگیریم بهتره.اگه منظورت چیزه دیگه ای هیت منو ببخش ولی منظور اصلیتو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## hamed_duty

اگه سوال 861 آی کیو رو هم ببینین که شرمنده من گوشی ندارم بفرستم همین چیزی که نوشتمو اتفاقا نوشته.وگغته در تمام طول دوره قلبی خون وارد دهلیز میشه

----------


## pourya78

> اگه سوال 861 آی کیو رو هم ببینین که شرمنده من گوشی ندارم بفرستم همین چیزی که نوشتمو اتفاقا نوشته.وگغته در تمام طول دوره قلبی خون وارد دهلیز میشه


و همچنین درسوال 897

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> سلام داداش.اگه منظورت وارد شدن به حفره دهلیزه که وارد میشه فک کنم.چون میگن سیاهرگ های ورودی به دهلیز دریچه ندارند و در همه زمان ها به حفره دهلیز خون وارد میشه.البته من تو آی کیو دیدم فک کنم نوشته وارد میشه.حالا منظورت اگه همین بود بنظر من که وارد شدن رو درست بگیریم بهتره.اگه منظورت چیزه دیگه ای هیت منو ببخش ولی منظور اصلیتو بگی خیلی ممنون میشم


سلام منظورمو متوجه شدی آره !
فکر نمیکنم در سطح کتاب درسی بشه گفت خونی وارد میشه ! کتاب که چیزی نگفته ! ولی مثلا بحث خارج از کتابش سینوس کرونری هست که خون رو به دهلیز راست میاره ولی هر منبع یه چیزی میگه ! حداقل نظر من اینه که در سطح کتاب خونی وارد نمیشه موقع انقباض !
ممنون از پاسخت

----------


## mrsasy

> اولا جوابش 1 نیست و 4 هست!!!
> 
> بله.جوابش باید 4 باشه.کی گفته 1 میشه؟
> 1که غلطه.در فاصله کیو تا آر که دریچه های دهلیزی و بطنی باز هستند.


منم که گفتم 4 هست !!!!

----------


## mrsasy

> نه بحث سر اینه که تو انقباض دهلیز خونی تو دهلیز وارد میشه یا نه ! الگو و iq و اقای محمد پازوکی میگن وارد نمیشه ! خیلی سبز میگه وارد میشه 
> منم با توجه به اینکه فشار دهلیز موقع انقباض زیاده و حجمش کم و ورودیش هم تنگ میشه فکر نمیکنم خونی وارد شه ! شایدم بالاخره خیلی کم وارد شه ولی دیگه لفظ پر شدن رو به کار ببریم خیلی مسخرس !


ببین دوست خوب من هیچ اصراری ندارم که فکرتو عوض کنم 
بهت میگم هیچ مانعی برای ورود خون به دهلیز وجود نداره و خیلی سبز و ایکیو و کانون همه اینو لحاظ میکنن ، ولی شما باز حرف خودت رو میزنی!!
شما هرجا دیدی ، درنظر بگیر که وارد نمیشه.

دیگه ادامه ای نداره این بحث... موفق باشی

----------


## Ebrahim999

یه ویدیو از احمدی رتبه 1 95 دیدم میگفت بعضی جاها تو زیست ابهام داره ولی زوم کردن روش فایده ای نداره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> ببین دوست خوب من هیچ اصراری ندارم که فکرتو عوض کنم 
> بهت میگم هیچ مانعی برای ورود خون به دهلیز وجود نداره و خیلی سبز و ایکیو و کانون همه اینو لحاظ میکنن ، ولی شما باز حرف خودت رو میزنی!!
> شما هرجا دیدی ، درنظر بگیر که وارد نمیشه.
> 
> دیگه ادامه ای نداره این بحث... موفق باشی


مانع که قطعا وجود نداره ! من کی گفتم مانع وجود داره ؟! منظورم رو 2 3 بار تکرار کردم ( زیاد شدن فشار دهلیزی و اینا )
به قول خودت : کتاب جایی گفته موقع انقباض خون بهش وارد میشه یا نه ؟!  پس مهم نیست ! شما حتی سیستول قلبی رو که کتاب واضح اشاره کرده قبول نکردی.پس چرا رو این موضوع اینقدر پافشاری میکنی؟
اینکه من سر آزمون چی در نظر بگیرم به من بستگی نداره.به طراح بستگی داره.نمونشم 1000 بار تو تستای کنکور دیدیم ! ( شاهکارترینشون هم 95 که طراح فرض کرده بود همه ی مهره داران اسکلت درونی استخوانی دارن )
دیروزم که بد حرف زدم باهات تقصیر خودم بود که عکس رو اشتباه آپلود کردم و معذرت میخوام !
موفق باشی شمام

----------


## gray girl

حالا ک اساتید جمعن میشه بگید سرخرگ وسیاهرگ کرونری هر دو خون روشن دارن؟ چون ایکیو روشن گرفته
واصن این در سطح کتابه؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> حالا ک اساتید جمعن میشه بگید سرخرگ وسیاهرگ کرونری هر دو خون روشن دارن؟ چون ایکیو روشن گرفته
> واصن این در سطح کتابه؟


خون سرخرگ های کرونر روشن و سیاهرگ کرونر تیره هست که به دهلیز راست میریزه

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> حالا ک اساتید جمعن میشه بگید سرخرگ وسیاهرگ کرونری هر دو خون روشن دارن؟ چون ایکیو روشن گرفته
> واصن این در سطح کتابه؟


فکر نکنم iq گفته باشه سیاهرگ کرونری روشنه خونش
2تا سرخرگ کرونری از ابتدای آئورت منشعب شدن که خون روشن رو میرسونن به قلب
سیاهرگای کرونری اول میریزن به سینوس کرونری و از اونجا به دهلیز راست که در سطح کتاب به هیچ وجه نیست

----------


## gray girl

> فکر نکنم iq گفته باشه سیاهرگ کرونری روشنه خونش
> 2تا سرخرگ کرونری از ابتدای آئورت منشعب شدن که خون روشن رو میرسونن به قلب
> سیاهرگای کرونری اول میریزن به سینوس کرونری و از اونجا به دهلیز راست که در سطح کتاب به هیچ وجه نیست

----------


## gray girl

> فایل پیوست 83240


عه گفته ب جدار دهلیز متصله لابد منظورش سرخرگ کرونریه ....ببخشید من اشتباه متوجه شدم

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> فایل پیوست 83240


درست گفته ! منم گفتم به سینوس کرونری میریزه ! نه دهلیز راست

----------


## Dmz.official

> فکر نکنم iq گفته باشه سیاهرگ کرونری روشنه خونش
> 2تا سرخرگ کرونری از ابتدای آئورت منشعب شدن که خون روشن رو میرسونن به قلب
> سیاهرگای کرونری اول میریزن به سینوس کرونری و از اونجا به دهلیز راست که در سطح کتاب به هیچ وجه نیست


تو منبع من نوشته : برای تغذیه ی بطن و دهلیز چپ و راست دو عدد سرخرگ کرونر از آئورت منشعب می شود و یک عدد سیاهرگ کرونر مستقیما به دهلیز راست میریزد
و در حد کتاب فکر میکنم باید همین رو در نظر بگیریم

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> تو منبع من نوشته : برای تغذیه ی بطن و دهلیز چپ و راست دو عدد سرخرگ کرونر از آئورت منشعب می شود و یک عدد سیاهرگ کرونر مستقیما به دهلیز راست میریزد
> و در حد کتاب فکر میکنم باید همین رو در نظر بگیریم


در سطح کتاب بودنشو نمیدونم .به هر حال از نظر علمی مشکل داره . اینا تا تو کنکور نیاد و با رد گزینه به جواب نرسیم معلوم نمیشه

----------


## Dmz.official

> فایل پیوست 83240


بله این سوال دقیقا منظورش سرخرگ کرونر هست ( چون گفته در تغذیه نقش دارد ) که با خون روشن تغذیه ی دهلیزها و بطن هارو بر عهده داره و کاری به سیاهرگ نداشته باش برای این قسمت چون چیزی که این گزینه رو رد میکنه همون سرخرگ کرونر هست

----------


## hamed_duty

> فایل پیوست 83240


خیلی ببخشینا سلام.این منظورش سیاهرگ نیست که.منظورش همون سرخرگ کرونری هست که به دهلیز راستم خونرسانی میکنه تا از خون روشن سرخرگ کرونری تغذیه کنن...

----------


## hamed_duty

اها ظاهرا بعدا متوجه شدید...به هر حال دیگه دیگه

----------


## start2

تست3 نشر الگو فصل 2زیست دوم غلطه ؟؟خیلی عجیب هست گفت باکتری  اندامک داره تو جوابش من دیگه خسته شدم از این غلطای این کتاب کسی کتاب تست  بدربخور معرفی نمیکنه ؟>

----------


## shayan_senator

> تست3 نشر الگو فصل 2زیست دوم غلطه ؟؟خیلی عجیب هست گفت باکتری  اندامک داره تو جوابش من دیگه خسته شدم از این غلطای این کتاب کسی کتاب تست  بدربخور معرفی نمیکنه ؟>


شما چاپ کتابت قدیمیه بایدم غلط باشه واسه من چاپ آخره نوشته باکتری فاقد اندامکه.

----------

